# Canon 5D Classic Price



## bigal1000 (Mar 7, 2015)

Check this out Canon Black EOS 5D 12 8 MP Autofocus Digital SLR Camera Body with Charger Bundle 013803056853 eBay  do you think there is anyone who would actually buy this thing.  But hey you do get shipping for the super low price of only $8.00 !!!


----------



## Rgollar (Mar 7, 2015)

No way for that price. For a couple hundred more you can buy the 5d3


----------



## goodguy (Mar 7, 2015)

ebay is flooded with such examples of gear that is offered for insane and credulous prices.
I am not sure why these sellers are asking for these prices, maybe they hope somebody is so misinformed, stupid and rich that he will buy the item.
Here is another example for a Nikon 50mm 1.8G Sepecial Edition.
New I think its going for 300$ but the seller is asking for much, much more then that

New Nikon AF s Nikkor 50mm F 1 8 G Lens DF Camera Special Edition Bulk Pack eBay

Here is a D7000, an old camera with an FX lens with asking price of a Nikon D4s

nikon d7000 eBay

Oh and of course this D7000 needs a battery pack

New Nikon MB D11 Multi Power Battery Pack for D7000 eBay

My only question is-are there people so stupid in this world that actually buy these extremely overpriced items ?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2015)

*Buy It Now* for only three THOUSAND dollars! LOLZ!


----------



## jaomul (Mar 7, 2015)

Did you read the small print on it. Look who used to own it !


----------



## goodguy (Mar 7, 2015)

jaomul said:


> Did you read the small print on it. Look who used to own it !


Small print on back camera say Giotto, looks like a company name and not a persons name to me.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 8, 2015)

.   I was joking ???


----------

